# Hello!



## atisatyaarifin (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi all!

My name's Tya and I'm from Indonesia. Besides working as an ESL teacher, I write on my blog and I mostly write beauty product reviews. As a blogger, I feel that I need to upgrade my skills frequently. That's why I'm thrilled to be in this forum and I hope I'll learn a lot about beauty and stuff.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 3, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## atisatyaarifin (Dec 6, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!


Thanks! I'm looking forward to learn everything about beauty.


----------



## JamesFitts (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome to join here!


----------

